# Roscoff to Lake Garda



## mp1 (May 13, 2007)

We are a family of 2 adults 3 Kids travelling from Roscoff to Lake Garda in August. We have a`week to get there, a week there and a week to return. Was hoping somone may have done a similar trip and might be able to advise on a nice route accross. Hoping to make a few stops on the way staying a night or two in a nice town. Would appreciate any advise we can get on the route.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell the expert on this is busy with his dog at the Vets or is at work.
he has given me this advice for Sept so can i share it with you

From your neck of the woods(I live in kent by dover), you could leave on day 1 with an early see crossing and go to Strasbourg.
DAy 2- to lucerne. 

Day 3 to garda 

Another route he gave me
Ramsgate to Ostend (either direct or via Calais) and a night there or in Brugges. 

Wedneaday - to Metz and time for shopping and sight seeing. 

Thu - Metz - Lucerne or even Lake Lugano. 

Fri - to Garda. 

Easy. 

Have a great time


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I have not done that route but looking at the map and having been to the various areas along the way might I suggest that your first stop could be Saumur in the Loire valley. This is a beautiful area and a short ride from the site in the centre of the town are various Troglodyte villages which may be of interest to your children.

The next stage could be down to Clermont Ferrand which has the extinct volcanos of Volcania nearby.

Next stage could be to the area just east of Grenoble for a break before the run _over_ the Alps via Briancon and then down into northern Italy and the run through to Garda.

These are just a few ideas but I am sure others will be along later to provide more.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

See our website in sig - full route/details/free sites etc - we've just come back.
Metz, and Como are worth stopping at on way down; Lucerene if you get chance too. Anyway - take a peak at our diary and if you want more info let me know and PM me


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

no offence but that is a long trip! what ages are the kids? will there be two drivers?

the stop or two will be lost in the mists of time on a 3 week trip. so you are basically driving 2 weeks for a 1 week holiday!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My thoughts exactly!

If arriving at Roscoff why not just enjoy the delights of Brittany and perhaps down as far as the Loire.

There is more than enough for a three week holiday without doing a thousand miles or so of driving to Italy & back.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

I have done the trip from Sussex to Garda twice now, once towing a large caravan and the other time in a motorhome, and on each occasion I did the journey with just one overnight stop at a small campsite on the N66 near Urbes which is 40 miles this side of Basel.

We then went from this site through Switzerland (A2) via the Seelisberg and Gotthard tunnels straight down to Milano and then to Garda. This we do in one day, making the whole journey from home over two days. This lengthens the holiday time for us, and on both occasions I had kids with me.

On the return we do the reverse although the last time we stopped further inside France, but it was very late at night when we did stop!

Hope this helps!

We had intended to do the trip again this year, but last time we paid around 45 euros a night, which was ok then with the exchange as it was but is rather pricy now!

Mark


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> If arriving at Roscoff why not just enjoy the delights of Brittany and perhaps down as far as the Loire.
> 
> There is more than enough for a three week holiday without doing a thousand miles or so of driving to Italy & back.


Just an idea, but isn't the point of having a motorhome that you get to enjoy the journey as well? I'm heading to Garda in September and for me planning the journey is part of the excitement.

Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

I see that you live in Ireland to the Cork-Roscoff route looks like how your journey starts. I think that four or five days to get to Garda is ok, with about 10 - 11 days there, and four or five days back to Roscoff.

Without looking at a map, I am thinking of Roscoff, then Paris, Nancy and onto Bussang, Switzerland at Basle then the usual route Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - Milano and Garda. Another option would be to run via Geneve and the Simplon Pass.

Best thing to do is use www.viamichelin.com and plan a route from Roscoff to Lake Garda, and then again via Nancy, and again via Geneva. Check the mileages etc.

As for Garda, where are you staying?

I also suggest having a read of the Italy section of the forums.

Are you willing to pay tolls or not?

Come back with more info, and see what we can conjure up.

Russell


----------



## mp1 (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, we are new to motorhome travel but we did travel down to the med coast last year and had a fantastic holiday.
We generally don't try to avoid tolls and were hoping to get some ideas from seasoned travellers before planning our route.
We would'nt mind stopping for a day or two either way.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Your route is a tricky one. You could get battered with the Mont Blanc Tunnel which is very expensive.

Before looking at the route in a little detail, what height, weight and length is your motorhome?

Ciao bella

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Roscoff>Italy*

 Ciao tutti,
done this on the Rosslare - Roscoff night ferry after visiting no. 1 son in Galway. Use N and D roads to cross most of France towards Besancon. From there take N57 to Switzerland entering just North of Lausanne at Bellaigues; then head to Brig and take the Simplon into Italy. This way, being August, you avoid many of the 'main' overcrowded routes, a lot of tolls, and a lot of stress. You will still need the 40 Franc vignette for Switzerland though. A good idea is to also look up some Bison Fute' routes. Re campsites, cannot remember any details,except a good one for kids at Vesoul in France, and at Baveno on Lake Maggiore.
Enjoy the trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## mp1 (May 13, 2007)

Our camper is just under 10 feet high, 21 feet long and fully loaded it should not exceed 3.5 tonne.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Roscoff>Italy*

 Ciao mp1,
size is not an issue over the Simplon. Big tourist buses and TIR trucks use it.
saluti,
eddied


----------

